# Happy Birthday Vlad



## Spookineer

Dude... Happy Birthday and welcome to Geezerville!


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Vlad!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay! happy happy joy joy my friend!


----------



## Draik41895

happy happy birthday to you!


----------



## Terrormaster

Happy bday vlad!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday Vlad!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Happy Birthday Vlad, hope you got some cool swag!


----------



## pyro

happy birthday ken


----------



## Lotus

Happy Birthday Ken!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

HB Vlad!


----------



## ScareShack

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## sharpobject

Hope you have a wonderful Birthday Ken !!


----------



## NoahFentz

happy dirthday vlad


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope it's a great day for you Ken!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Happy Birthday, Boss!


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Birthday Hon!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday Ken!

You don't look a day over 49 1/2.


----------



## Zombie-F

Happy Birthday Vlad. 50? Really? How can that be? Oh yeah, you're a vampire.


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday Vlad


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday Vlad!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday ,Vlad
50 isnt old anymore.......
says the guy with grey hair and a bum knee.
but, I had all that before I was ever 50
Congrats


----------



## krough

Happy Bday Vlad


----------



## dynoflyer

Happy Birthday, Vlad!


----------



## mattjfishman

Happy b-day Vlad!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## DoomBuddy

Happy Birthday Ken.


----------



## Otaku

Happy B-Day, Vlad! A few more years and you'll be able to order off the back page of the menu at Denny's!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror Day you devious old fart


----------



## beelce

Hope you have a great big happy birthday vlad!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, Vald, and many more!

Nothing wrong with being 50 and over, I always say


----------



## EMU

Happy Birthday Old Man!

Hope it was fun!


----------



## Ghostess

Happy birthday Vlad!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Happy birthday Vlad - hope you had a great day!


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Birthday


----------



## Lilly

Is it too late to wish you Happy Birthday

Happy Birthday Vlad!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

happy birthday!


----------



## DeadSpider

Happy belated Bday Vlad!!


----------



## Vlad

Thank you very much everyone! Not bad for the guy everyone in high school said wouldn't live to 30, lol. Spook, Pattie says I've always been an old Geezer...... Dr. M yes, my swag was buying myself the welder I always wanted......... When does the endless junk mail from AARP start pouring in????????


----------



## Joiseygal

I was on the forum the last couple of days and missed Ken B-Day! Sorry! I hope you had a GREAT B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!! So are you going to be using a walker now?


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Sorry I didn't make it online here to wish you a happy bday. As another Jersey boy said...
I didn't mean to miss your birthday, baby
I wish I'd seen you blow those candles out

as for the walker...could make for interesting positioning lol. that's a lot of spankings. a birthday :kissvil:to you*


----------



## hpropman

Happy Birthday Buddy! - Looking forward to making many more props with you and the group.


----------



## Vlad

Thanks Joe, it's great having you with the group! You passed the rubber chicken test....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Birthday (((((Ken))))!!!! You are a great man, I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!! *


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How did you spend your day?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Hope you had a Happy one


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad

The only Walker I'll be using has either a red or black label...........


----------



## Vlad

Thanks Barbara, lol, wasn't sending me the first Happy Birthday enough! NO SPANKINGS I like to sit !!!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Happy Belated Birthday Vlad


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Happy Belated B-day Vlad - this is the first time I've been on in forever. hope you had a great one!


----------

